# Mitfahrgelegenheit Nordnorwegen



## Günter321 (19. Oktober 2022)

Suche für 2023 eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Nordnorwegen, Norwegen Erfahrung und Führerschein vorhanden.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich bei einer geselligen Gruppe Anhang finde.


----------



## Günter321 (19. Oktober 2022)

Günter321 schrieb:


> Suche für 2023 eine Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Nordnorwegen, Norwegen Erfahrung und Führerschein vorhanden.
> Würde mich freuen, wenn ich bei einer geselligen Gruppe Anhang finde.


Alles weitere gerne per PN.


----------



## jwddue (20. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Günter, möchtest Du grundsätzlich per PKW fahren oder käme auch An- und Abreise per Flieger infrage? Zum Beispiel kümmere ich mich um einen Angeltörn  1.6.-12.6.23 nach Vandve. 2 Plätze sind noch frei.  Bei Interesse meine Telf.-Nr. ist 01754513202. Gruß Jürgen Dünnebier aus Holzgerlingen bei Stuttgart.


----------

